# In the process of finding the right breeder/puppy!



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello everyone!!!
I'm new to this forum, but I have been reading many of your threads!

I've always been in love with the Pomeranian breed, but my allergies suggest me to look at other breeds as well, and since, I have fallen in love with the sweetness of the Maltese. 

I live in the South, and I'm working on finishing my degree and hopefully, I will be off to law school! 

So far I've contacted Divine Maltese, and Bonnie Palmer. 
I'm in no hurry to find a puppy! I have plenty of time to do my research and educate myself more on the breed!

Any information/advice would be highly appreciated!

Thanks!!!! :ThankYou:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 4: Just wanted to say Hi and good luck with your search for your puppy ..love the look of Bonnie's Angels ....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck with your search, i don't thing you can go wrong with either of these breeders. Oh and :Welcome 4:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My Coco in my signature is a Bonnie baby. Good luck in your search and best wishes with your law school career. Hope you enjoy it. My daughter hated law school, but she's a lawyer. LOLOL!


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your wishes!

Coco- My boyfriend was in Pharmacy school before he went to Law school, and he says it is so much better than pharmacy! haha! 
But honestly- I think I will prefer being a lawyer *fingers crossed* than the actual law school part!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Where in the South are you? I am in North Carolina. There are some nice breeders in SC.


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Where in the South are you? I am in North Carolina. There are some nice breeders in SC.


I'm in Mississippi!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Ellea said:


> I'm in Mississippi!


Pharmacy school at Ole Miss??? I know profs there. We used to live in Oxford.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you looked at the AMA breeder referral list? It's a wonderful place to start.

American Maltese Association


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There are some great breeders in AL. I got my Cadeau and Cacia from Debbie Cleckley of Jacob Maltese. She has mentored two other wonderful ladies nearby: Deb Ray of Grace Maltese and Fran Lovitt of I Lovitt Maltese. 

I also am a big fan of the Divine Maltese. My Cadie is out of a Divine sire.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There is a dog show next weekend, I believe in Southaven MS, many breeders will be there. It is a great chance to meet them. B)


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

coco said:


> Pharmacy school at Ole Miss??? I know profs there. We used to live in Oxford.


Really?? Yes, that's where he attended Pharmacy school! They are tough teachers! If you lived here, you probably know Dr. Wilson and Dr. Waters!


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> There is a dog show next weekend, I believe in Southaven MS, many breeders will be there. It is a great chance to meet them. B)


I heard!! I will be out of town! :crying:I wish I had known before I booked my flight! 

Also, I will check with those breeders you mentioned! Thanks so much!!!:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ellea said:


> I heard!! I will be out of town! :crying:I wish I had known before I booked my flight!
> 
> Also, I will check with those breeders you mentioned! Thanks so much!!!:wub:


Infodog has a complete schedule of shows by state. 

InfoDog AKC Dog Show Information - Main Menu

That would be a great way to learn more about Maltese and meet breeders.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Ellea said:


> Really?? Yes, that's where he attended Pharmacy school! They are tough teachers! If you lived here, you probably know Dr. Wilson and Dr. Waters!


 
I'll PM you. Yes!


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Infodog has a complete schedule of shows by state.
> 
> InfoDog AKC Dog Show Information - Main Menu
> 
> That would be a great way to learn more about Maltese and meet breeders.


I really appreciate the info! I just saw the one on the 19th! I might be able to attend that one! Since I'm allergic to some dogs, I might have to take a Claritin!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ellea said:


> I really appreciate the info! I just saw the one on the 19th! I might be able to attend that one! Since I'm allergic to some dogs, I might have to take a Claritin!


Since there is no such thing as a hypoallergenic dog, it's a good idea to expose yourself to Maltese first to see if you are allergic.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:Welcome 3:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum we all love! Best wishes on the search for your perfect baby--you have a good start and a discerning head on your shoulders, so you will find just exactly what you want, I'm sure. Again, wlcome.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! I have a Bonnie malt too.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!!! Have you considered a rescue dog also? For me (also have allergy problems), I found that maltese, proodle and bichons didn't bother me a bit (of course, you see what I chose )...even sleeping the bed. I think it has to do with the fact that they don't have a double coat layer which tends to trap the dander that so many of us are allergic too. I think the Portugese Water Dog is another of these (based on Obama's kid's dog search) if you aren't solely interested in a small dog. Maltese are like having little furry children though - hard to beat IMO


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!!

Cosy- I adore your malt! Such an adorable little face, and such precious looking coat!



maltlovereileen said:


> Welcome to the board!!!! Have you considered a rescue dog also? For me (also have allergy problems), I found that maltese, proodle and bichons didn't bother me a bit (of course, you see what I chose )...even sleeping the bed. I think it has to do with the fact that they don't have a double coat layer which tends to trap the dander that so many of us are allergic too. I think the Portugese Water Dog is another of these (based on Obama's kid's dog search) if you aren't solely interested in a small dog. Maltese are like having little furry children though - hard to beat IMO


I have considered a rescue, and I'm still keeping my mind open to that possible, but it worries me because I'm concerned with a rescue being able to adjust to both my cats, and I'm also worried about the allergy issue.

I really love the Pomeranian breed but they do have a double coat, and shed constantly, and this is what worries me the most about the breed.
The reason I began to consider a maltese was because of their sweet nature and their coat. (And who can resist their sweet faces?:wub


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I have considered a rescue, and I'm still keeping my mind open to that possible, but it worries me because I'm concerned with a rescue being able to adjust to both my cats, and I'm also worried about the allergy issue.

The allergy issue would be the same regardless of if you got your malt from a breeder or a rescue... some rescues will also know ahead of time if the dog would get along with other dogs/cats/small children. Surprised your cats don't trigger allergies... Whichever route you go, good luck and have fun with it!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:Welcome 4: keep looking you will find just the right fluff for you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BTW - Cosy is a Bonnie's Angel. Good luck in your search, and your SM friends are always here to help with any questions you might have.

WELCOME.


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> I have considered a rescue, and I'm still keeping my mind open to that possible, but it worries me because I'm concerned with a rescue being able to adjust to both my cats, and I'm also worried about the allergy issue.
> 
> The allergy issue would be the same regardless of if you got your malt from a breeder or a rescue... some rescues will also know ahead of time if the dog would get along with other dogs/cats/small children. Surprised your cats don't trigger allergies... Whichever route you go, good luck and have fun with it!!!!


I volunteer regularly at the Humane Society in my town, and the Maltese that I've seen have been all mixes, and their origin is unknown. Many time these dogs are surrendered without the "owners" providing any information on the pet. It is quite depressing, and I have had a very hard time dealing with seeing so many of these cases. 
One of my cats is actually a rescue, and I had no clue he was going to be an outdoor/indoor cat, until well.... he was! 

My cats do trigger my allergies (and I have asthma, which does not help) but I take my allergy pills every other day, and I try not to smoosh my face in their coats! I also vacuum regularly. 
Therefore, I'm already having a tough time with my allergies but I love my cats too much! :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense... you sound like you have a gigantic heart.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome and good luck in your search! My Jett is from rescue and is 100% Maltese. I adopted him through NorthCentral Maltese Rescue who I have also fostered for. There are many members here who work with the American Maltese Association Rescue and Southern Comfort as well. They are in foster homes and are often in families with cats so it would be noted if they are or are not good with cats.:thumbsup:

Divine has BEAUTIFUL Malts! You should consider Jacob Maltese as well. I have no personal experience with either of these breeders but love the look and know several on this board who have had great experiences with them.

Working with rescue has opened my eyes a bit more on what constitutes not only a reputable breeder, but an ethical breeder. Please check out the sticky threads in how to evaluate a breeder to help you in your search. These are just a couple of things that are important to me because just because a breeder is in the show ring does not mean their breeding practices meet my personal standard of ethics. You, as well as every person will have to determine what your own standard is.

How many adult dogs do they have in their breeding program?

If it is a fairly high number, ask what they do to ensure each adult dog gets the time and attention they need and deserve.

What do they do to help socialize the puppy to aid in transitioning from breeder to new home? 

When do they retire their dams and their sires?

How often to they breed their dams?

What do they do with their retirees?

How often do they have litters available? If they have litters every month or every other month and they say they have only 8 in their breeding program, something does not add up unless they have joint ownership with another breeder.

Do they currently have any dogs in the ring? If not, when was the last time they finished a dog?

In addition to these questions, I highly recommend you go to a breeder who you can actually go to their house and see their set up. Or if you have a trusted friend who can go for you. I want a breeder who I can develop a relationship with who will be there for me if I have any questions or concerns. So how you and the breeder 'click' is important as well imo.

Good luck! btw...Poms are darling but don't even begin to compare with a Maltese! But I'm a bit biased. lol


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> Ah, that makes sense... you sound like you have a gigantic heart.


Aw! That is such a sweet thing for you to say! Thanks!!  :wub:


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Welcome and good luck in your search! My Jett is from rescue and is 100% Maltese. I adopted him through NorthCentral Maltese Rescue who I have also fostered for. There are many members here who work with the American Maltese Association Rescue and Southern Comfort as well. They are in foster homes and are often in families with cats so it would be noted if they are or are not good with cats.:thumbsup:
> 
> Divine has BEAUTIFUL Malts! You should consider Jacob Maltese as well. I have no personal experience with either of these breeders but love the look and know several on this board who have had great experiences with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for the information!
I have always been skeptical about purchasing a pet, since I see how many times people take advantage of the demand for a furry companion and turn it into a profitable business. It breaks my heart.
I will be really careful in choosing a breeder, and I agree with you. 
I believe it is so important to have an on going relationship with the breeder who placed their puppy in your home. (They did breed the dog and therefore, care for him/her.)
I also think it is important for me to find a breeder who can teach me about the breed itself. I want to know everything I can about any of my furry family members! 

I definitely do not want to ship my puppy... I think it is important to see where my future companion has been raised.

Thanks again for all the information. I truly appreciate the questions, and will add them to my list of things to ask!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 1: So glad you came here to find out more about Maltese before you get one. I did a lot of research (it took many months) but found my perfect little boy. This forum helped me so much so feel free to come back and ask questions. There are no dumb questions. Everyone's here to help and we can't wait until you meet your perfect match.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome! I love my Bonnie's boy. You can see Casanova in my siggy. Wishing you lots of luck in your puppy search. You have come to the right place to get started in your research!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome! Oh....my Ava is a Bonnie's Angel! You've been given lots of good info. Keep looking, the right pup will come along even if you have to wait a bit. 

We'll be right here....watching and waiting to see where you finally get your baby from :chili:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Miko (in my siggy) is from Divine. For me, he is my ideal Maltese: a super sweet, affectionate, loving and calm velcro dog. I found Angie Stanberry to be a gem to work with on getting the right match for me as far as temperament and personality. Everything she told me about Miko before I chose him was 100% accurate.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Both my fluffs are from Phlick's Maltese in TN, which isn't too far from you. I've had great experiences with Janet. Both my dogs are sweet, and I couldn't be happier.


----------

